# Zugspitze



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Further to my campsite review, I thought I'd post a few photo's

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/d_zugspitz


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Zozzer, some nice photo's there. We stayed at the Icehockey stadium stellplatz at Garmisch a few years ago but that has now closed down. You could also overnight at the base of the Olympic skijump carpark but not sure if that is still allowed, I think your stellplatz could be the only official stoppover in Garmisch.

A quick link to Zozzers database entry...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5364

Pete


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Stunning photos Zozzer!

I remember going up there on a school trip in about 1964!!! Not been since.


----------

